# New Forum Layout



## melaniecaffrey (Mar 20, 2008)

...Looks Awesome in my opinion ;3
much better to look at and easier on my light senstive eyes ^.^


----------



## Ceceil Felias (Mar 20, 2008)

Yeah, Space Monkey Mafia or whatever it was called is quite nice. I just find it a shame that there's no modified version of the theme for those of us who use the light theme on FA.  Oh well.


----------



## Stryke (Mar 20, 2008)

Is it just me, or do the pages now load a lot faster too?  Because they used to take a good 2 minutes, and now it's just a few seconds.


----------



## Aden (Mar 20, 2008)

Stryke said:
			
		

> Is it just me, or do the pages now load a lot faster too?  Because they used to take a good 2 minutes, and now it's just a few seconds.



That was the point. 

Edit: Ooo, my icon and sig look interesting with the new colors...


----------



## Randomness (Mar 20, 2008)

I like the new look way better than the old one, and yeah it loads way faster.


----------



## Bokracroc (Mar 20, 2008)

Looks nifty, way better than the bleachyness of the other theme. But who am I still stabbing for _NOT INCLUDING THE QUICK NAVIGATION AT THE BOTTOM OF THE PAGE_?


----------



## supercutefurri58 (Mar 20, 2008)

man, this forum upgrade looks really sweet guys, good job!

now when are you upgrading the userbase?


----------



## SFox (Mar 20, 2008)

I like the new look, and it's nice to have speedier pages too.


----------



## Grimfang (Mar 21, 2008)

One thing that should be fixed: The forum link from FA leads to a redirect page for the new forums. I know you guys are probably very busy and tired at this point with as much work as you've done. Just thought I'd mention that to you, if you weren't already aware.


----------



## Bokracroc (Mar 21, 2008)

The link to the Forums on FA is fine. That's how I got here :?


----------



## Neofur (Mar 21, 2008)

[size=large]*I Approve!!*[/size]


----------



## Ceceil Felias (Mar 21, 2008)

supercutefurri58 said:
			
		

> man, this forum upgrade looks really sweet guys, good job!
> 
> now when are you upgrading the userbase?


The technology for that is too hard to properly obtain, and it'd leave messy bloodstains everywhere.


----------



## TakeWalker (Mar 21, 2008)

Thank goodness for the old theme. New one was dark and ugly.  And had bad icons. But now everything is happy! Hurray for not taking a minute to load a page!


----------



## dave hyena (Mar 21, 2008)

If anyone wishes to use the old layout, you can go here:

http://forums.furaffinity.net/usercp.php?action=options

And under "Other Options", select "myBB default" from the Board Style drop down box.


----------



## supercutefurri58 (Mar 21, 2008)

Ceceil Felias said:
			
		

> it'd leave messy bloodstains everywhere.



That could be a nice touch.


----------



## Rehka (Mar 23, 2008)

I enjoy the new forums very much...

(especially since I can now acess them at work >.>)


----------



## guyver47 (Mar 24, 2008)

I love the new layout, mainly because of the color scheme but also that nifty font way at the top on the buttons under the banner.   
Kinda reminds me of smoke, steel and Kraft singles! rofl


----------



## kamperkiller (Mar 24, 2008)

the only issue I have is it's taking me about 3-5 minuets to load the damn thing.... I'm using comcast.


----------



## duo2nd (Mar 24, 2008)

I guess the new layout is really good. But I wish this also goes to the main site as well.


----------



## Ceceil Felias (Mar 24, 2008)

supercutefurri58 said:
			
		

> Ceceil Felias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You putz, if we did that, there'd be AIDS all over the place! D:< *smack*


----------



## Ainoko (Mar 24, 2008)

The ionly issue I can see with the new forums is that when the main site is down, the forums slow down.


----------



## Stratelier (Mar 24, 2008)

Didn't that used to happen anyway?


----------



## Rhainor (Mar 24, 2008)

Ainoko said:
			
		

> The ionly issue I can see with the new forums is that when the main site is down, the forums slow down.





			
				Stratadrake said:
			
		

> Didn't that used to happen anyway?



Yeah, because 50% (pure guesswork) or more of the people who are trying to get to the mainsite come to the Forums to find out why the mainsite is down.


----------



## Dragoneer (Mar 25, 2008)

Ainoko said:
			
		

> The ionly issue I can see with the new forums is that when the main site is down, the forums slow down.


Well, we generally have 50 to 60 people on the forums at any given time - sometimes up to 80. When the main site goes down, we tend to have 500 to 600 people hit the forums instantly. There can be upwards of 2,000+ people on the site at any given time, so when it goes down... =P

The good news is I upped the server CPU time to compensate during our database backup this week, so I added about 60% more processing time to the forums. After I did this the lag during the downtime reduced itself dramatically, so that shouldn't be as big an issue in the future. The only downside is to ensure smoothness it costs us additional money (donate today!).


----------



## Rhainor (Mar 25, 2008)

Pardon me while I borrow the thread for a moment...



			
				Preyfar said:
			
		

> The only downside is to ensure smoothness it costs us additional money (donate today!).



This reminds me of an idea I had...You could have a page that lists the amounts users have donated to the site within the last, say, 30 days, and when users donate money to the site, you could give them the option of whether or not to have their donation displayed on that page.

This idea was inspired by Clawcast's donation requests..."Click the donate button; _go for the high score!_"

Okay, you can have your thread back now...


----------

